# Giant Canada weight/photo contest



## R y a n

The idea for this thread is straightforward. Let's have a some fun seeing who can shoot the largest Canada goose this season and post up the picture and measurements on this thread.

The criteria is simple. * Minimum weight is 13 lbs to be on this thread. * That is low enough to ensure we have some pics, and high enough to ensure a goose that meets this criteria is a real "trophy".

Please make sure you have the goose weighed on a certified scale. When posting your pics, make sure one shows the entire goose being held in your hand, and another pic of the goose on a scale with the weight visible.

Please also take measurements of the wingspan and length. Wingspan is defined as total length from wingtip to wingtip. Total length is defined as tip of the beak to tailfeather.

Sound fair? Any suggestions?

Let's see what everyone has! Good Hunting!

Thanks for the idea Bandman!

Ryan


----------



## bandman

For all that those that don't know, a dozen drop zones will be awating you for a goose that is 15+. http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=43846

In the words of Tim Grounds himself, "Go getcha some!" 
(It would be *GREAT *if this thread is somewhat kept on a civil and story picture basis instead of the clutter that seemingly follows this topic.) :wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello

Dumb question maybe but what constitutes a certified scale or who normally has them? I can see it now I will go to the grocery store to the produce section and throw my goose up on one of those scales.


----------



## bandman

A certified scale would happen to be one that has passed qualifications by an inspector (usually USDA I believe) to be proven "accurate".
The easiest/most convenient places I could think of to go would be the local butcher shop, feed supply store, and/or grain elevator.

Use a handheld, bathroom scale, etc first to see if it's in the ballpark and then go get an official weight if it's anywhere close to 13 lbs. Think I'm going to go purchase a somewhat nice one tomorrow just to have it handy in the field. Should be able to have some fun with it nonetheless. (Unsure of banded bird shot-closet guess down to the ounce gets it.)


----------



## Neck Collar

This doesn't really pertain to the contest so i apoligize, BUT...

Last season there was a kid here on campus who had claimed to have shot a goose that weighed 28lbs.

Haha, all i could do was laugh right in the kids face, and no, he was not intoxicated to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## R y a n

Please keep this thread on topic.... there is other threads to post that story...

Anyone shoot a greater weighing more than 13 lbs this season yet?

Ryan


----------



## Horsager

Y'all are screwed when doggie finaly retrieves this one. I'm bettin' he goes 250# ish.



















The rest of you might as well quit now, I'm sure doggie'll get him.


----------



## R y a n

That is one UGLY a$$ goose if you ask me! :lol: it kinda looks pinnie so it's prolly not a mounter .... although I appreciate the effort to stay on topic! Great pic!


----------



## Jiffy

Looks like a Yeti in a goose costume.


----------



## mike.

...........


----------



## tb

My partner shot a goose today that weighed in at 13 #'s even. Not a certified scale, but its the scale I always use. It was a trophy goose.


----------



## R y a n

tb said:


> My partner shot a goose today that weighed in at 13 #'s even. Not a certified scale, but its the scale I always use. It was a trophy goose.


Pictures?


----------



## tb

Ryan, this kid's name is Ryan too. He's a big dude, was a very good high school football, basketball and baseball player. Look at the size of the head on that goose, and Ryan is not a small kid.


----------



## HuntingGeek

Just shot it this morning near Woodworth. Certified weight of 14 pounds 12 ounces. Looks like I'm 4 ounces short of getting the decoys. Maybe I should have used T shot instead of BB. Biggest one I've ever shot. Anyway it is 61" between the wingtips and 40" beak to tail.


----------



## bandman

That thing is a phata$$! I'm lovin' that belly he's sporting. dd: 
Very nice work HuntingGeek! So close and it should only be a matter of time now as we keep getting later into the season. Thanks for taking the time to post up the pics!
Congrats on the biggest goose of your life and really setting the bar now!
:beer:
(Not too shabby at all for your 1st post either.) :wink:


----------



## taddy1340

That this is a pig! Nice bird and thanks for sharing!

Mike


----------



## Quacker Wacker

how do u post pics beleive m or not me and one other person shot 3 geese today; 13.4, 13.1, and 11.8! Dont believe me now i took plenty of pics i just have to get them off his camera onto my computer and on to here somehow?


----------



## R y a n

Quacker Wacker said:


> how do u post pics beleive m or not me and one other person shot 3 geese today; 13.4, 13.1, and 11.8! Dont believe me now i took plenty of pics i just have to get them off his camera onto my computer and on to here somehow?


Go to the computer help or forum questions forum. There is links there that assist.

Ryan


----------



## bandman

You have to get the software included with the camera downloaded on your computer and then hook it up through the usb cable and follow the download wizard. :wink:

I put all my pictures in a folder (my pictures) and then you can go to upload picture (right up to the right) on this page, browse, and upload it. My software is downloaded on my other desktop which is packed away from the move so I haven't got to post up many pictures this fall. I've took a couple with my phone which you can send to your email and eventually have access to them on your computer.

Congrats on the big boys and for the record, it's very very believable.
:beer:
(Looks like RYAN posted up help too while I was writing this.) It's cake once you get them on your computer.


----------



## joebobhunter4

damn. shot 3 greaters last weekend that would have weighed over 12 pounds i bet and one that was huge... prolly would have been close to 15. just guessing and no i dont have pics....


----------



## Jeff Zierden

This brute weighed in at a little over 13lbs. It is the biggest goose we have shot so far this season.


----------



## joebobhunter4

shot a goose over 15 pounds today. i dont know how the weight thing works but i have pics of the goose. ill put them on later.


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxx


----------



## R y a n

joebobhunter4 said:


> shot a goose over 15 pounds today. i dont know how the weight thing works but i have pics of the goose. ill put them on later.


Can you get a pic of it sitting on a scale like the other one on here...

Maybe we can't put the "experts" to rest once we have several similar good photos...

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## HuntingGeek

For the certified weight I took my goose to an official whopper fish weighing station. He thought it was pretty weird but he even filled out and signed one of the fish cards and wrote Canada Goose for the species. The scale that I have pictured is just a meat scale that must be measuring a little light because it said about 14.5 pounds.


----------



## bandman

joebobhunter4 said:


> shot a goose over 15 pounds today. i dont know how the weight thing works but i have pics of the goose. ill put them on later.


Nice work Kyle.
I'd definitely take honkerguide's advise on the other thread. (Or not, and you could save em' for me.) :lol: 
At 15 lbs, I didn't think them dropzones would hold up on the market long. 
Now get to work on getting them pics up so we can see the little guy.


----------



## joebobhunter4

still havent got the pics on here... i got a better scale and it only weighed 14.13.


----------



## Quacker Wacker

These are some of the geese i told u about but if i was smart i would have taken a pic of the digital scale but i didnt. They weighed 13.8lbs, 13.2lbs, and 11.8lbs. Some of the biggest i have ever gotten. I got them while duck hunting a partially flooded cornfield.


----------



## Quacker Wacker

Heres a couple more of the same ones as above!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

4' 8" 81lbs of killer compared too????????????

These were taken on 4Curl's pond. :lol:


----------



## blhunter3

I shot a goose thats wing span is about 6'7 and i didnt weight it and its at the taxidermay, i have pic's would it be over 13 lbs


----------



## goosebusters

I shot a 14lb 5oz big boy on a Wendesday evening pothole hunt. Pics coming soon. First I've seen even close to 15; when I was carrying it I knew it was the heaviest goose I've ever shot by far. Even though they all seem heavy when you have to carry them out of the slough.


----------



## beater

This was the biggest so far on the year. I did not I have my scale with me but we figured close to a 15 pounder. He was given to a guy to have him mounted.


----------



## dukegoose

I have to say I was wrong about the wieght of geese. I got a scale this year and the biggest goose we got was just at 13.5 pounds. It the past I was one to think that there was geese in that 18 to 20 pound area. However after this year, I know I was wrong. We have over a foot of snow now, so the season is done for me..

The best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Honker Guide

I still don't have a winner for the Dropzone decoys yet. Paul


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Amazing! :lol:


----------



## Ima870man

It simply is amazing. :wink: How long has that contest been going on.  I keep seeing these posts of guys claiming to have these geese weighing in from 16 to 24 pounds. I am sure they do exist in the 16 to 17 lb range, but very few -- if any -- above that. And if you do get a big ole gander canada goose, get it weighed on a certified scale. Do not tell us, or me, it was weighed on a fish deliar digital mubo jumbo type of scale -- maybe those bass and walleyes you have been catching are not that big either. :beer: I do believe the contest is at 15 lbs. and no one has claimed it yet! Hrmmm -- I wonder why! I have some real brutes posted in my gallery, but I doubt any of them go over 12.5 lbs although I should have weighed them on a certified scale to even say that!

Ima870man


----------



## xsdada

Hey 870man,I'll have to look for it,but I have a picture of a 21 lb. goose.Special late season hunt on "local" canada geese,outside Fergus Falls Mn.We shot 8 that day and they were all huge.But yeah,13-15 lb. is more common earlier.


----------



## dblkluk

:roll: 
I will give you a trailer full of decoys if you provide me a 21 pound Canada goose... :lol:


----------



## Chuck Smith

Our group shot about 50 geese this year and the biggest was about 10 -12 lbs.

We shot some big geese but none near 15 lbs. I think the contest at the local gun dealer weight was 13.5 lbs if I am not mistaken. But I did not check the final results. Now this is around Rochester MN.....so I know some pigs got shot after they feed on all the cracked corn at silver lake. :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Well, XSDATA your claim means nothing till you post some pics, and a pic with a cert. Scale!

Free doz deeks why woulden't you post it!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

dblkluk said:


> :roll:
> I will give you a trailer full of decoys if you provide me a 21 pound Canada goose... :lol:


Cocky!! :lol:


----------



## TANATA

xsdada said:


> Hey 870man,I'll have to look for it,but I have a picture of a 21 lb. goose.Special late season hunt on "local" canada geese,outside Fergus Falls Mn.We shot 8 that day and they were all huge.But yeah,13-15 lb. is more common earlier.


You have a 21 lb goose like I have an 18 inch unit.


----------



## xsdada

Wow, just found this place,and didn't mean to question anyones manhood!I know this is Nodak Outdoors but I seem to see alot of Minnesota hunters here too. Nobody here has hunted around Orwell Dam, middle of December, local giant canadas, eating corn all winter, sitting in the river by the power plant? I should have said it's an old picture, and I wasn't trying to enter it in this contest, sorry. Also, I said that 13-15lb. geese were more the common size, so my scale is out of wack by lets say 6lbs., that would make the 21lb.er a 15 and the 15's would be 9's,and the 5-6lb. lessers I've shot out west around Washburn,ND.would actually be zero. I'm not some rookie trying to impress everyone with my big goose[or unit]. I was trying to tell you guys about an awsome late season hunt, and an awsome bird. When I find the picture I'll post it. Thirty five years of openers makes alot of pictures to look at. Latro...


----------



## goosebusters

18 pound swan, and that is the biggest one we have shot in the past 3 years between 3 guys. 21 pound goose?!?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Yeah but Im sure you won't turn the goose in. Woulden't want a free doz deeks?

Maybe some 20 lb geese on a pond of liqufied lead. Drink that stuff all day it will stick with ya.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

xsdada said:


> I'm not some rookie trying to impress everyone with my big goose[or unit].


Too late, I'm impressed. 8)


----------



## xsdada

OK, you guys win. I'll leave you to your little world. My bad for saying anything. I'm a lier and a load of crap. I'll leave in order to restore calm to Nodak Outdoors. This should also free up HUNTS4PAY,let him get on to more important things than worry about my decoy spread. Thank guys. P.S. Nice swan, almost as big as my goose!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Thanks man. It's hunt4P&Y not pay. I don't pay to hunt. I hunt for big bucks. I got a 21 pounder.


----------



## goosebusters

hunt4P&Y said:


> I got a 21 pounder.


21 pound buck!?! Your full of crap!! Do I have to post a picture of the moose I shot that only weighed 20 pounds? :lol: :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Not a problem. I snapped this pic just before he bit the dust!


----------



## Jack Adams

Having been a comercial goose hunter in my younger years and having hunted all my life ,I thought I would share some info with you.We took over 10,000 geese from our pits over a 22 year period,we weighed hundreds of these geese on certified scales.The largest of these geese weighed 14.7.These geese were all taken along the platte river out of one of the largest restoration flocks for giant canadas,the original flock at silver lake in rochester mn. came from a flock out of cody park in north platte,nb.The nebraska game comm. started a restoration flock in the late 1950.s,at sacromento game farm in south east nb.I had a good friend that was a biologist at that time and we weighed dozens of these pen raised geese,none of which weighed over 19 pounds.A giant canada,young of the year,in the wild,can weigh as muchas 11.8 late the first fall of it's life.


----------



## TANATA

Jack Adams said:


> Having been a comercial goose hunter in my younger years and having hunted all my life ,I thought I would share some info with you.We took over 10,000 geese from our pits over a 22 year period,we weighed hundreds of these geese on certified scales.The largest of these geese weighed 14.7.These geese were all taken along the platte river out of one of the largest restoration flocks for giant canadas,the original flock at silver lake in rochester mn. came from a flock out of cody park in north platte,nb.The nebraska game comm. started a restoration flock in the late 1950.s,at sacromento game farm in south east nb.I had a good friend that was a biologist at that time and we weighed dozens of these pen raised geese,none of which weighed over 19 pounds.A giant canada,young of the year,in the wild,can weigh as muchas 11.8 late the first fall of it's life.


Grizzly Adams sets it straight for us. These claims all have no pictures.


----------



## headshot

> These claims all have no pictures.


That's cause GB's swan pic put a 21lb bird into perspective. I thought I had a real big goose to enter. I got home and was gonna post pics of the brute but I decided to weigh him first. 12lbs even and it was "head and shoulders" bigger then the other geese we shot that day. I am sure there is a 15lb goose out there somewhere, we just haven't seen it yet. :lol:


----------



## Sean Ehmke

I don't have any pictures, but the last goose I shot down here weighed 12.15 lbs. Weighed on our certified scale. I know that I have shot bigger geese this year but this was the only time I decided to weighed them.

Sean


----------



## averyghg

This is me and bandman, we put her on the scale and topped out at 15 3/4lbs.......................










....................and then him and tripleB yelled at me for pulling down on the foot, so it was really only 12, hahaha


----------



## goosebusters

This was the heaviest goose I've ever shot, and when I picked it up I new immediately, it was so close to 15, but yet so far. Shot on a Wednesday night pothole hunt in Mid-November.


----------



## Feather Freeks

one on the left missed 16 lbs by 3 ounces , the one on the right is 1right around 13 1/2 - 14 i'd say, i never the right one. look at that one on the left compared to my torso! im 170 lbs!


----------



## Feather Freeks

i never weighed the right one*


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

16.3 Man you could have got a doz free decoys!


----------



## Feather Freeks

noooo not 16 lbs 3 ounces! it just missed 16 lbs by 3 ounces! 
it was 15 lbs 13 ounces!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

You still would have got the deeks.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER

> The second instance, also from Missouri (vicinity of Kansas City) in the same
> period, was the report of the killing in older times of exceptionally large (i. e,.
> 14-16 pound) geese of the Canada type, which were thought to represent a distinct,
> and possiblya n extinct, race. Roy N. Bach of the North Dakota Game and
> Fish Department has favored me with information he has collected on large geese
> in fi•at state. Some of it came from the well-known sportsman, the late Wm.
> B. Mershon, who reported as local to Kidder County in the 1880% a breed of
> Canada Goose ranging from 14 to 18 pounds in weight. Another correspondent,
> A. P. Paulson of Rogers, North Dakota, claims to have killed in 1886 and 1887
> two honkers,w eighing 18 and 21 pounds,r espectively.S tanleyS augstadin forms
> me that this "big goose" is also referred to by the vernacular name of 'Mershon
> goose.' Bird taxonomistsa re urged to give attention to thesea nd other popularly
> conceivedr aces. The northern plains gooses eemse ven to have the geographic
> qualificationsf or a subspeciesb,u t a complicatingr ecord should be noted. It refers
> to 17-pound birds shot in British Columbia in the 1860's (Mayne, R. C., 'Four
> Years in British Columbia and Vancouver Island': 418, 1862).--W. L. McATEE, Fish
> and Wildlife Service, Chicago, Illinois.


Interesting.


----------



## Feather Freeks

who gives you free decoys!!! would have been nice to know at the time. God. well, if i happen to shoot another Little Falls dam pig goose, (which i seriously doubt due to the fact that this was the biggest goose iv'e ever seen sitting at the dam in 20 years of living here), who gives you the decoys!, is there a contact number that a guy can call or something?


----------



## SDwaterfowler

deathrowcalls said:


> who gives you free decoys!!! would have been nice to know at the time. God. well, if i happen to shoot another Little Falls dam pig goose, (which i seriously doubt due to the fact that this was the biggest goose iv'e ever seen sitting at the dam in 20 years of living here), who gives you the decoys!, is there a contact number that a guy can call or something?


Check the second post in this thread.


----------



## Leo Porcello

xsdada said:


> . P.S. Nice swan, almost as big as my goose!


 :laugh: You have to be kdding me!


----------



## goosebusters2

Leo Porcello said:


> xsdada said:
> 
> 
> 
> . P.S. Nice swan, almost as big as my goose!
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: You have to be kdding me!
Click to expand...

I know. I would pay a lot of money if someone can show me a canada as big as that swan in weight and or size.


----------



## nowski10




----------



## phildo57

never weighed this hog, but definitely the biggest goose i ever shot. not big enough to win ne prizes but it was definitely a pig.


----------

